# になんだ



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. Could you help me again?
I'm reading a mangaka's comment about his characters.
カッコいいだけの性格をピックアップして作っていったのがそういうキャラクター*に*なんだ.
I would like to know why he used this *に* before なんだ. Is it a typo, a contraction like になんぞ?... 
Thank you very much.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

What was the previous sentence?


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> What was the previous sentence?


この作品の外郭が決まった時、キャラの性格の中からカッコいいだけの性格をピックアップして作っていったのがそういうキャラクターになんだ.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

This is one sentence. What was the previous sentence, which might be the clue to answer your question?


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> This is one sentence. What was the previous sentence, which might be the clue to answer your question?


 No, it was just a phrase about one character's name. 友よ、助けようにしたのはどうもありがとうございました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

What exactly did they write in Japanese about the character's name?
If I understand it correctly, this forum admit to quote 4 sentences or 4 lines.
I'm asking it because there is a possibility if you understood the significance of the previous sentence, you didn't ask this thread.
Once you open this thread, it's your responsibility or courtesy to answer #4.

For example:
相手役として今回は*シュウに*決めた。この作品の外郭が決まった時、キャラの性格の中からカッコいいだけの性格をピックアップして作っていったのがそういう*キャラクターに*なんだ。
If the previous sentence is like this one, the writer just followed the previous sentence's style.
I just wanted to rule out such cases.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

主人公の名前や性格も深い意味はなくて。


----------



## Flaminius

It strongly reeks of a typo. Two possibilities come to mind:
a. キャラクターなんだ。
b. キャラクターになったんだ。
Please tell us which you think is better, and why.  You will be making a judgment based on the verbal and non-verbal information available on the page your physical eyes are looking at.  Unfortunately, it often happens that what seemed trivial and irrelevant to the query turns out to be a missing piece that enables us to hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

I think it's キャラクターになったんだ. That's the reason why I thought maybe *キャラクターに*なんだ =キャラクターになったんだ. I know the context is super important. The problem it's speaker often just changes the topic abruptly, like he was listing several different topics.
SoLaTiDobermanさん、Flaminiusさん、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Write the two or three previous sentences in Japanese, exactly as they are, even though you think it useless.
Maybe* I *can analyse why the _typo_ happened.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Friend. thank you very much to waste time with this question. I would rather annoy you with other questions. 
この作品を描きはじめた時は、主人公や強敵の構想を練っていた頃でした。
でも、当初はネーミングに苦労させられたね。いろいろ調べたけど、すんなりと出てきたものを取ったんです。
主人公の名前や性格も深い意味はなくて。この作品の外郭が決まった時、キャラの性格の中からカッコいいだけの性格をピックアップして作っていったのがそういうキャラクターになんだ.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I got it.
I'm terribly sorry.
I confused that*『*主人公の名前や性格も深い意味はなくて*』*was not the quote, but *your* *opinion* to deny to answer my question.

From I saw that context, I decided that this is a dictating interview. The dictation was poor, or miss-typed. Or it could be rather the speaker spoke mistakenly.
Maybe I'd dictate and write it down as:
この作品を描きはじめた時は、主人公や強敵の構想を練っていた頃でした。
でも、当初はネーミングに苦労させられたね。いろいろ調べたけど、すんなりと出てきたものを取ったんです。
主人公の*名前や性格*も深い意味はなくて*、*この作品の外郭が決まった時キャラの性格の中からカッコいいだけの性格をピックアップして作っていったのがそういう*キャラクター**に、なんだ。*　(「になった」、「になったんだ」、と「なんだ」を混在させてしゃべった可能性）

Technically speaking, the poor proofreading is a cause of this trouble.
As the speaker adopted です・ます style, the last part should be proofread as そういうキャラクターになったんです。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

ハハハ。心配は無用です。あれは前の文節だと説明すべきだったんですね。今、二つのアニメのムックを読んでいて必ずSoLaTiDobermanさんに迷惑をかけるに違いません。謝るためにprivate messageを送ろうとしたが直接には連絡できませんでした。   友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------

